# Seaworld Pics



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)

These were taken at Seaworld on the Gold Coast in Australia.
Man they have some thick glass and it makes taking clear pictures pretty tough, oh and of course all the bloody tourists


----------



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)

And of course Mr Cranky Pants himself


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome shots! Love the anenomies! And the dolphin is oh so cute!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great pictures. I keep thinking I need to quit my job and do a world tour of all these places. 

Anyone want to pay my way?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I loved the Seaworld in Orlando, Florida. Ahh the memories of a dolphin spitting water on me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

I used to go to the Sea World in San Antonio all the time....I used to be only two hours away...that is, when i lived in Texas. lol


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

GO AUSSIE!!! nice pics mate


----------

